# Stone chip advice (with pic) for a car on PCP



## patomlin76 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi,

I am half-way through my PCP contract with BMW and want to get others' advice on stone chips on the bonnet.

I'm well aware of fair wear and tear and how it can be interpreted, so for the larger (1mm or so) chips I am treating them with touchup paint + wet sand + polish.

However I am plagued (more at the front) with lots of pinprick size chips, tiny things, but ones that are completely impractical to remove without a respray (and I've still a year and a half motoring ahead). Also with others advice I don't want to respray that people will think have masked a more serious incident.

This photo shows what I'm on about, and apart from the large marks I am loathe to do anything about them as I could make it worse.










I will be seeing the contract through (no early return of car to finance company - they are real sticklers!!), and will seek a part exchange above the GMFV at the same BMW dealership. In other peoples experience they pay less attention to detail than a finance company appraiser.

Would love to hear your opinions on how to eventually mask these marks for the day I visit the dealer - I dare to mention on this form but Turtle Wax Color Magic has decent reviews for the simple job of masking stuff like this.

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

My experience with BMW is that all stone chips are considered to be reasonable wear and tear, regardless of their size and number. I returned mine with stone-chips-a-plenty without them batting an eyelid.
I can only imagine a problem if there is something truly excessive or extraordinary. e.g literally hundreds of stone chips, but only 10K on the clock.
My advice would be - don't sweat it.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, as above you'll be fine


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Traded plenty of cars including several BMW on PCP, you will have no issues.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The simple fact is you can't really do much to avoid most stone chips. Tailgating will obviously get you more, but even when you don't you get them.

Black cars also tend to show them up more too. 

Nothing in that picture looks excessive.


----------



## patomlin76 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks guys, glad to hear. Didn't think there would be a problem, especially as I'm not giving the car back to a reluctant finance company.

Any views on masking them, just for my own peace of mind (and good looks!)? I'm pretty happy with the whole touch up sand and polish process for the larger ones though...

Thanks.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Use a permanent marker, it's great on black cars


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

You could try this.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965

Cheers.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Any car black blob blob blob


----------



## Mr.Buff (Aug 5, 2011)

I wouldn't normally suggest it but if your looking to just mask them for the day you hand your car over then a black polish usually works well on the road rash tiny pin prick chips.

Sonax do one which I've used before with good results. Just slap plenty on with an old rag and buff it off. Works effectively on black cars.

Mart


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Some good guidelines on here, I've just sent 4 lease vans back this month and all had stonechips commensurate with mileage...

https://issuu.com/bfwsn67/docs/fwt_2015_arval-new?e=2001091/12356294


----------



## patomlin76 (Jun 12, 2016)

Just to provide a conclusion to this thread, this afternoon the weather permitted (just about) a wash and 2-stage polish to the bonnet.

Washed, clayed, lightly polished with a DAS6 + white pad + menzerna finishing polish, then black pad + Poorboys black hole, followed by Meguiars Quik Wax.

I had also filled some larger chips with an artist brush. Decided against the wet sanding as it really didn't seem to be worth the hassle or risks.


















I must be the only person around here with a dirty car and perfectly clean bonnet! Most reflections you can see on the bonnet are either on the house or in the sky by the way!


----------

